# Swka



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone going to SWKA? It is a bit of an unlucky showground for me as the other two times I have been to Builth the same exhibitor has had me in tears. We were placed third both times so I am hoping it will be third time lucky and it goes smoothly this time .......


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

No, too far for me. I love Builth though, when my husband was alive we always used to caravan there for the WKC show in August. Have lots of happy memories. Go there and enjoy your day. Don't let spiteful people put you off anything. They are the ones with the problem not you.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

pickle said:


> No, too far for me. I love Builth though, when my husband was alive we always used to caravan there for the WKC show in August. Have lots of happy memories. Go there and enjoy your day. Don't let spiteful people put you off anything. They are the ones with the problem not you.


It's a great drive for me with lots of stunning countryside on the way up. It's also the only one I have had a sleepover for. Three of us decided to share a room back in August and we are doing it again for SWKA. It is lovely and relaxing when you aren't rushing both there and back xxx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Not going to SWKA, but I am going to Gundog of Wales. Are you at that one?

Good luck for SWKA!!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes at GSOW as well. I really like Malvern ground so looking forward to that. See you there,your beautiful Bess is on a roll so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

We are there on the Friday.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Awww....Saturday for us. We are staying over Saturday night though so we can watch the later rounds. I don't get to do it often so it will be lovely. Good luck for Friday xxx


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone going. Our next CH show is LKA.


----------

